# Rare Hippo Soda Bottles 24 orig. case 1926 San Ant. Alamo Bottling Wks



## mladams1973 (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm familiar with what individual bottles sell for, but I'm curious what a complete set in original wooden case would be worth.  Also, if anyone is interested, please contact.  Thank you.

 Case wear on bottles. Full Set of 24 Hippo Size Soda Water bottles with patent date of Nov. 2, 1926 on them, including original wooden case. From San Antonio, TX Alamo Bottling Wks Co.

 http://images.craigslist.org/3Kd3M93N75If5N35G9d3n3383bae46cad115b.jpg


----------



## epackage (Apr 26, 2013)

I'd think it could be worth $200+ for the group judging by the prices for individual bottles on Ebay, that's all I can go by, I'm sure more knowledgable soda folks will have differing opinions...


----------



## TJSJHART (Apr 26, 2013)

i'm guessin they are 16 oz. bottles.....  http://gono.com/museum2003/paintedlbottles/paintedh2.htm  sell them alone or together..?


----------



## jays emporium (Apr 27, 2013)

The embossed Hippo bottles are very common, especially in Texas, and cases of them turn up fairly often.  The 13 oz size is the most common, 15oz and 16 oz are a little better but still common.  The wooden crate looks in good shape and is probably worth about $50.  The bottles about $5 each, but you would have a hard time making any money on them at that price.
 There were about 50 of those embossed bottles at one estate sale here in Victoria a few weeks ago, priced at $5 each and only a few sold.  They also had a wooden case but not as good condition as the one pictured.
 Jay


----------

